# Electronic/Digital ph testers Good or Bad ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I am interested to know if these things are worth it. i see lots of claims that they work great online. but are they really better ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used the Pinpoint pH monitor as well as the one on my Digital Aquatics controller. Both produce a fairly consistent reading from each other on the same tank water. Probably a 0.2 difference or so. The probes do need periodic calibration....like during setup, periods of no usage....etc. Also cleaning is important. I think its a good tool to check on possible pH swings given stability is more important than the absolute pH reading at the time. Cool thing too is that if you have it hooked up to a controller, you can get it to alert you when pH falls or rises past a certain range.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

how do you calibrate them? I have one that I've never used. Has power
but I'm not sure how it works. Someone can buy it from me if they're interested.
Too technical


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Calibration is done using store bought solutions that are formulated at a specific pH. Thus if you know the pH, the meter just needs to be adjusted to read that pH when its in that specific solution. That's my understanding. Doesn't have to be done often.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got a digital TDS and digital PH. They both work pretty well and are a lot faster than messing with the liquid test.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a pH controller and its very nice be able to monitor ph swings. I'm a biot of a control freak so I often wish I can also monitor other parameters like nitrates, kh, ammonia, etc ion the same way. But as said above. Needs to be calibrated and cleaned once in a while. Also, the probe is fragile so you can't bump it around.
With the controller I even notice that the ph will drop quite low with co2 even without the drop checker changing to lime green.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I use both the electronic TDS and pH meters and they work well, but as a few BCA members have stated, you have to recalibrate now and then. It's VERY easy to do. You need a reference solution when calibrating. Some pH meters are 1 point but most are 2 point calibration maters. I think some are even 3 point calibration but those are the more expensive and more accurate meters. The really cheap pH and TDS meters don't have calibration abilities but most pH meters do. Keep in mind that all pH and TDS meters should be calibrated routinely and not just pH.

To calibrate pH (using the 2 point method) you would use a low pH and high pH solution. The solutions we have in stock is pH 4 and pH 7. It's pretty in expensive for the calibration solution as we have the set of pH 4 and pH 7 for only $3. So first you dip your meter in the pH 4 solution and read it. The meter should read pH 4, if it doesn't then you adjust the pH calibration knob (or use a small screw driver and adjust the calibration screw on the back of the meter) until it reads pH 4. Then you will do the same with the pH 7 solution. Usually when one is set at the low or high pH, then the other reading is usually close. Keep in mind that some of the inexpensive meters will have a large variation in reading e.g. +/- 0.2 pH, however, I don't think it's that important if you want a quick rough estimate of pH. If you want precise, then you're looking to spending over $80 for a good one if not a lot more. The ones we have in stock are only $20.

You know when your pH meter requires replacing when you can't calibrate it anymore e.g. when you want to adjust to read pH4 or pH 7 but the dial/screw is maxed out and can't achieve the desired reading, or when the glass ball/probe is cracked.
*
The below was something I wrote up on the TDS meter in a previous thread. I hope all this info helps.*

The TDS meter measures the Total Dissolves Solids in a tank. It can't tell the difference between fish poop, decaying plant matter, dissolved minerals, fertilizers, chemicals...etc..... All it does it tells you how much solids is in your water.

However, there are many advantages to using one.

1) for shrimp keepers, it will help tell you the ppm of the minerals you add in the shrimp tank when doing water changes. Shrimps as well as fish require some minerals for their body to function properly. Some get it through the food and others through absorption or both. The key thing is that particularly for shrimp tanks, you'd want to add enough minerals so that shrimps will grow properly but how much to add? by using a TDS meter you can test to see how much is in your new water before you add it into the tank. I like to us the Mosura mineral plus but when I follow the instructions I find that I often overdose. By using a TDS meter to do my measuring I get more accurate dosages to match the tank.

2) The TDS meter also gives you a rough estimation on how dirty your tank is. You can try it at home. Do a water change and clean your gravel and don't add anything to your tank except maybe feed your fish by try not to over feed. After adding the new water let it circulate in the tank for a few hours and then test the TDS. Then wait a week or two and test the TDS again. You'll likely see a higher reading from when you first tested it. The reason may be explained by the waste and other organic matter that has been produced in the tank. You can ask Charles or the next time drop by and I can show you on our tanks. When you notice a higher TDS reading from when you just cleaned the tank, it may suggest that you should do a water change unless you don't mind having organic matter accumulate in the tank. It will also pick up salt when you add it to you water.

3) the TDS meter will also help you measure out chemicals. For some planted tank dosing regime, and even for hydroponics, people say you use certain chemicals at a particular ppm. Well, basically all you need to do is dissolve the fertilizer in water and add enough water to dilute it to the correct ppm, or add enough dry fertilizer so that you reach the desired ppm.

I'd also like to mention that the TDS meters we have has batteries included so you can take it home and start using them right away. Even if you don't get one from us, make sure you get one that you can calibrate. Many people try to get the cheap ones that don't have the calibration feature and later find out that their readings are not accurate. Please don't cheap out as you'll be doing yourself a favour in the end when you get one with a calibration feature.

Finally, if you need to get your TDS meter calibrated, you are welcome to bring it to my place to get it done. If you purchased the meter from us, then I don't mind calibrating it for you for free (at least for the first time) and $2 thereafter. Otherwise, if you didn't get it from us, calibration is $5.

All the TDS meters we sell already come calibrated. If you have any questions, please feel free to PM us. Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. i am going to give it a try.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Mykiss said:


> I use both the electronic TDS and pH meters and they work well, but as a few BCA members have stated, you have to recalibrate now and then. It's VERY easy to do. You need a reference solution when calibrating. Some pH meters are 1 point but most are 2 point calibration maters. I think some are even 3 point calibration but those are the more expensive and more accurate meters. The really cheap pH and TDS meters don't have calibration abilities but most pH meters do. Keep in mind that all pH and TDS meters should be calibrated routinely and not just pH.
> 
> To calibrate pH (using the 2 point method) you would use a low pH and high pH solution. The solutions we have in stock is pH 4 and pH 7. It's pretty in expensive for the calibration solution as we have the set of pH 4 and pH 7 for only $3. So first you dip your meter in the pH 4 solution and read it. The meter should read pH 4, if it doesn't then you adjust the pH calibration knob (or use a small screw driver and adjust the calibration screw on the back of the meter) until it reads pH 4. Then you will do the same with the pH 7 solution. Usually when one is set at the low or high pH, then the other reading is usually close. Keep in mind that some of the inexpensive meters will have a large variation in reading e.g. +/- 0.2 pH, however, I don't think it's that important if you want a quick rough estimate of pH. If you want precise, then you're looking to spending over $80 for a good one if not a lot more. The ones we have in stock are only $20.
> 
> ...


Pm sent. waiting for reply


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I use the Milwaukee Ph MW101 for my discus tanks......much better than liquid or strip test kits for accuracy and no guess work.....I leave the Ph probe meter in the tank 24/7.....imo worth the money for it.

Milwaukee - Milwaukee MW101 Standard Portable pH Meter with 0.01 pH resolution


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> I use the Milwaukee Ph MW101 for my discus tanks......much better than liquid or strip test kits for accuracy and no guess work.....I leave the Ph probe meter in the tank 24/7.....imo worth the money for it.
> 
> Milwaukee - Milwaukee MW101 Standard Portable pH Meter with 0.01 pH resolution


Cool. Thanks for the link but i don't see a price, how much does it cost ?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I got mine from this site......Milwaukee MW101 for around US $77

Milwaukee MW101 Smart pH Meter, New! Free Shipping!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> I got mine from this site......Milwaukee MW101 for around US $77
> 
> Milwaukee MW101 Smart pH Meter, New! Free Shipping!


Cool. Thanks for the link. that's not a bad price. any idea where i might find one the same or similar locally ? maybe a pool supply store.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Cool. Thanks for the link. that's not a bad price. any idea where i might find one the same or similar locally ? maybe a pool supply store.


For a few dollars more,you can have a controller instead of a mere meter.
I`ve been using this one for 4+ years.Thinking about replacing the probe(s),but,it still seems quite responsive despite the age.
Digital 2 in 1 Ph ORP Controller Meter Aquarium CO2 | eBay
Measures/controls ORP as a bonus.

Be prepared to recalibrate any meter on a regular basis if you expect accurate readings.
I find the pH reading drifts predictibly upwards w/time.
Calibration solutions are cheapest at the hydroponic store.I use nutradrip "Target" brand.About $5 per 1/2 litre.

Seriously doubt you will match the meter prices w/o mailorder.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

kelownaguy said:


> For a few dollars more,you can have a controller instead of a mere meter.
> I`ve been using this one for 4+ years.Thinking about replacing the probe(s),but,it still seems quite responsive despite the age.
> Digital 2 in 1 Ph ORP Controller Meter Aquarium CO2 | eBay
> Measures/controls ORP as a bonus.
> ...


Cool. thanks for the info.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

only seen Pinpoint controllers locally......the site mentioned b4 has many reputable brands like Hanna,La Motte,Milwaukee,HM Digital etc. for specific needs.

eSeasonGear FreeShipping!



Scherb said:


> Cool. Thanks for the link. that's not a bad price. any idea where i might find one the same or similar locally ? maybe a pool supply store.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a pinpoint controller that I am willing to sell. Pm me if your interested.


----------

